# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố Vui Nhé

## furiyo

Một đàn gà mà bươi trong bếp . Em liền tóm can(để múc nước) ném chết 3 con hỏi còn mấy con.

----------


## Xitrum76

Hehe, còn 10 con, kaka, hẽm biết đúng hok nữa :d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## ocean123

không còn con nào ,chúng lên mâm hết rồi.^^

----------


## tuoiyeux

còn 5 con: tóm can -> tám con

----------


## bigsale001

Còn 3 con chuẩn bị lên mâm. Bọn còn lại chạy hết

----------


## thoinay

con 10 con là cái chắc
"mà bươi" là mười ba con

hi hi dễ quá

----------


## jindo11111

Còn 2 con.

----------


## sang8382

còn 7 con tại bươi là mười nên ném chết 3 con còn 7 con mà theo mình nghj~ 7 con còn lại cũng dzô nồi àh hoho

----------


## baobinh

18 con phai ko

----------


## Tuanvuong

chắc còn 1 con ^^

----------


## anhdjen

Một đàn gà mà bươi (mười ba) trong bếp . Em liền tóm can (để múc nước) ném chết 3 con hỏi còn mấy con.

--> còn 10 con :boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## datlinh1989

Đàn gà đó còn lại còn mươi phải không bạn!

----------


## hongson1992

may con thi phai chinh lai cau hoi nua:Theo hai phuong dien: phuong an 1 con lai 3 con tum cang; phuong an khac la con lai 10 con

----------


## canhothegoldview

Theo mình nghĩ thì còn 7 con.

----------


## huahien

Còn lại tổng cộng là 3 con vì đã lăn ra chết còn y nguyên

----------


## Lpthuylieu

Còn 10 con chứ gì.Dễ.hihi

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

nói chung là dễ .... nhà nào mà nhiều gà thế khao anh em một bữa gà quay +gà chiên xù nha ,,,,, tui ủng hộ rượu Đô Lương chính gốc

----------


## seluoncocach

vẫn còn một đàn

----------


## antkingdo

còn mấy con kệ nó chứ liên quan gì minhd đâu mà quang tâm cho mệt heeeeeeee.

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

còn 1 con 
( mỗi "đàn" chỉ sinh từ 1 cho tới 2 con cộng bố mẹ nữa là chỉ có 4) 
kì này con còn lại chắc lẻ loi đây...

----------


## talkmylove

con 2 con phai ko ban

----------


## sonseoer001

con 2 con phai ban

----------


## 513minh891

còn mười con chứ gì
các pác TL xong rùi thì đừng spam dùm cái

----------


## kientrogia24h

*sặc*
*he he còn 10 con chứ mấy.*
*Nói lái mà cũng đòi đố.*

----------


## HSCompany

*tóm can ->*8 con
mà chém chết 3 con là còn 5 còn! <- 1 đáp án hoàn hảo

----------


## lechi217

còn 2 con. ^-^

----------


## loveseo

tóm lại là kòn bao nhiêu 5 kon hay la` 10 kon

----------


## khicaca

Ném chết 3 con => còn 3 con gà chết, mấy con còn lại chạy hết

----------


## canhothegoldview

lên nồi hết !
chẳng còn con nào cả !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
hihihi

----------


## nxtk2401

10 con sai chet" lien`
cau nay hoi nho~ do" hoi`

----------


## seo3m

Trời sao cãi lộn zậy, tui đã nói rồi 10 con mà, hehehehe...Nghĩ coi Một đàn gà "Mà bươi"=13, chết 3 còn 10 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## quoctiepkt

chủ topic đưa đáp án là đúng nhất rồi đề nghị bà con ko tranh cãi lộn xộn.

----------


## tapcuoinet

Còn 10 con ^^.Vì cái từ mà buơi hơi có vấn đề,Dịch lại là mười ba[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## banhmysaigon

cái gì mà vừa mười ba,tám con rồi lại chết ba con là sao?

----------


## hungneu

mình nghĩ là còn mười con giồng như các bạn trên...vì đây là câu đố chữ

----------


## Chickense

> Một đàn gà mà bươi trong bếp . Em liền tóm can(để múc nước) ném chết 3 con hỏi còn mấy con.


Câu này đáp án còn 3 con.
Giải thích:
bạn ném chết 3 con thì còn 3 con ở lại trong bếp(chết rồi chạy sao nổi:a[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] còn những con còn sống chạy đj hết rồi.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

Bạn thấy đúng thì thanks cái naz:boxing:

----------

